# 5th Musky bait: Orange-tiger shad



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

This is my 5th handmade musky bait, so I'm still pretty green. It's a large Musky bait. I calle it The Orange-Tiger Shad.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice! I love the colors. Keep up the good work


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I still need to clear it, but it's close.


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

Will that bait have an action similar to a Magic Maker? It looks like it would be a great bait up on the Detroit River this time of year.....

Travis


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RS

When I tested it it had a pretty wide glide and decent head dip movement, but ran a little shallow. I'm not totally happy with it, the next one I will weight heavier and make from wider stock. 

It was a good canvas to practice my airbrushing technique. Thanks for commenting.

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your fades are excellent.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Vince!

Are you still switching between D2T and envirotex? I was thinking of giving D2T another try. My first try was a disaster, but the temp in the garage was around 50 degrees. D2T does seem a lot harder finish,

Thanks for your comments

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Tight paint and nice shape!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice paint work. It'll have tooth marks soon.


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW that plug looks great!! Your airbrushing skills look fine to me, I myself am still trying to gain control of mine. I use D2T allot but it is 90+ degrees where I live, you might try soaking the epoxy container in some warm water prior to use.

BTW which airbrush are you using?


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Look's great Slayer, thats a nice color combo. And you are right, I've found that a little thicker stock is the ticket for gliders.

Douglas


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the positive feedback. That is the greatest part of this bolg, all the support and help. I owe a special gratitude to Vince for all his help. 

Vince, I know I can comfortably speak for a number of us newbees that without your help and guidance a number of us would be discouraged and have already given up on what I consider cheap therapy or a prosac of sorts. 
When i'm building, a train could practically smash through the shop and I would hardly notice. The only other time I feel like that is on the water! So thanks again Vince, and to everyone else for all the guidance and mentorship. Im always excited to see everyones new posts and to post my new baits.

Minivin,

I have a PS900, but I have yet to break it out. All of my baits so far have been done with a dual action airbrush i bought at Harbor Freight for $10.

Rowhunter,

any advice would be appreciated. i have some 1.0" poplar I was considering, and i was thinking of weighing the next glider to around 5oz. I have no idea how to get one to suspend or be neutrally bouyant???

thanks,

MS


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

MS96 the suspending thing can be a little tricky because variables such as water temp and type of leader effect the outcome. You could try this just for fun. Get a front and rear weighted glider horizontally sinking at about a foot or so per second. Now, remove the slightest amounts of lead equally, until it sits just on the hooks in a 5 gallon bucket. That should be close. The lure should be sealed and tested with proper hooks. NEVER, drill out the lead with hooks in place!!! Remember that the selected top coat and paint will also factor in the ability to suspend. Have fun!!!

Douglas


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Rowhunter said:


> MS96 the suspending thing can be a little tricky because variables such as water temp and type of leader effect the outcome. You could try this just for fun. Get a front and rear weighted glider horizontally sinking at about a foot or so per second. Now, remove the slightest amounts of lead equally, until it sits just on the hooks in a 5 gallon bucket. That should be close. The lure should be sealed and tested with proper hooks. NEVER, drill out the lead with hooks in place!!! Remember that the selected top coat and paint will also factor in the ability to suspend. Have fun!!!
> 
> Douglas



Douglas, do you ever use an alternative to lead for weight? I have a 3 year old that loves to help daddy in the shop, I want make my shop lead free.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Vinny, I haven't had to use anything else, but I would imagine that steel shot used in hunting loads comes in varied sizes and weights.

Douglas


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Minivin,

RH is correct, I weight all my gliders with various size split shot sinkers, (I can't find mojo sinkers in WI, any leads?) I'm sure with a little fabrication you could do the same with various size steele shot, marbles or roundballs for sling shots could also subsitute.

My buddies and i consider ourselves Muskyfabricators, meaning we'll JerryRig anything to get it to work, and with a little thought it's amazing what you can come up with that is functional, practical and CHEAP!

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

if it is fishing weights you are using for ballast, I do not think they contain lead anymore. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Another option is ball bearings. Some bike shops carry them, but the largest size may be 1/4", can't remember for sure. I'd just call. You can probably find ball bearings other places too.


----------

